# Got the carbon cleaning done



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

I had the local dealership clean out the carbon. They quoted me $850, and that's what I paid. But I think they'll charge the next customer about $1,250 because it involved more man-hours than they anticipated.

Torque in the <1,000 rpm range is up significantly. So is MPG, though I haven't measured it. Guessing 3-5mpg+ Diesel growl is back, and 2,000rpm+ torque is also up. 

I didn't have a SES light, but wanted to get this done before my 100k powertrain warranty expired - in case they found anything else while cleaning. Currently 83k miles on the car.

Really wasn't a big deal to get it done, glad I did!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Wow for two reasons. First the 83,000 miles before needing it and second the price. That was really cheap. Look at it this way, if they give the work order to the same tech next time, it will take him less time to do it. I wonder what it calls for as far as hours? Did they say? 

Glad you're happy with it.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Did they tell you how bad it was? In my opinion $850 is a good price to pay every 50k miles. I am trying to find a dealer or independent mechanic who is willing to do cleaning under 1k.


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't get pics - but apparently it was pretty bad. Way more CBU than the dealer expected. 

They wound up sending the manifold to a machine shop...to finish cleaning and check tolerances. 

While the whole CBU thing is disappointing - $1k every 75k miles isn't a deal-killer for me!


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Now that you've had the CBU cleaning done, have you added an oil catch can? The oil being drawn in is part of the equation leading to build up of CBU.


----------



## Sushiholic (Apr 27, 2015)

M Power on Fondren does it for 520, I have seen offers in Houston as low as 250-350


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Dealer quoted me $1500 today. I'm hoping to get BMW to cover it seeing as I only have 33k miles on the odometer.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I owned a 335d for a few years so I'm not a diesel basher, but I have to ask this question. Do you current diesel owners feel that having to spend $850 -$1000 every 50K miles for this service is typical routine maintenance? One of the main reasons I traded my car at 45K miles was to avoid this costly service and I was also concerned about other emission related issues. I haven't kept up with the current diesel issues but has this CBU issue been resolved with the new engine that is in the 535d?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

It's a ongoing issue for diesel.


----------

